# How to transfer international funds through sbi internet banking?



## Cyberghost (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello I want to transfer some money to entropay,monetbookers and payza. I see that sbi net banking has an option of international funds transfer. I want to know that this thing will work or not. If work how long it take to reflect in the entropay or others. Please help!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2013)

forget about it.this service is meant for remitting money abroad for educational,medical,family purposes etc not to transfer funds to services like entropay & payza.


----------



## duke123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Get Entropay Virtual Credit Card using SBI Maestro Debit Card - Finally Possible | I Just Utter


----------

